# Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

My guess is this will be a limited edition obviously by VW Individual.
Another real guess is because it will be limited I think it could have the 1.8T producing 180bhp/130kW, time will tell. 
Pictures caught at http://www.carspyshots.net/zer...age=2 

*CSS Homepage* http://www.carspyshots.net


_Modified by phaeton at 7:49 PM 6-19-2006_


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (phaeton)*

Oh, wait, I live in the USA and all we get is crap from VW. Never mind.


----------



## kennykyle (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (mgbrickell)*

i wish we had these in the us i wanna drive one.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (kennykyle)*

I really hope we get this car along with the Polo GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I like the front, would have been nice if the jettas had that front.
JT


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

That is so nice wow







it murders the MKV GTI.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (mgbrickell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgbrickell* »_Oh, wait, I live in the USA and all we get is crap from VW. Never mind.

I wouldn't say crap but it would be nice to get a cheaper, sporty alternative to the MKV GTI. I would defintely be up for one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## longingforvw (Jun 2, 2006)

looks to much like a GEO metro or an AVEO or as we a A FEO!


----------



## longingforvw (Jun 2, 2006)

as we say, rather, A FEO


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (longingforvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *longingforvw* »_as we say, rather, A FEO

haha u made a spanish funny.








I still cant handle those tails.


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (mgbrickell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgbrickell* »_Oh, wait, I live in the USA and all we get is crap from VW. Never mind.

Now now don't be too honest..you know what happens to those that are too forthright...


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (racercx2)*

USA can only dream!


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Added new pic confirming my guess'.


----------



## AnarchyCamp (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (mgbrickell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgbrickell* »_Oh, wait, I live in the USA and all we get is crap from VW. Never mind.

If you think you get crap in the USA, try living over here in Aus







You guys have got it sweet compared to us!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (AnarchyCamp)*

I think that thing is sweet. Too bad we don't get it here.


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Spyshots Polo GTI Cup Edition (phaeton)*

Awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Another pic*

Another pic found on web, showing directly behind Polo GTI Cup Edition.


----------

